
All-female flight crew lands 787 in country they're not allowed to drive in - imartin2k
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/asia/royal-brunei-airlines-first-all-female-flight-deck-crew-lands-plane-in-saudi-arabia-where-women-are-a6931726.html
======
JoeAltmaier
England? Because its hard to get a driving license there, for anybody.

~~~
RDA_UK
Who said it is hard to get a licence here?

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Is it harder than taking a simple test, then being given the answers to the
ones you missed, then taking the test again? And signing your name? Its all
relative I guess.

